# Certificates



## bignick (Nov 11, 2004)

Last May I tested for gokyu in jujutsu and I just got my certificate today.  Pretty cool, it had completely slipped my mind until my instructor mentioned he had gotten them in the mail the other week...

I know this was a shameless self-promoting thread...but it was mostly to try and get some action in the Judo/Jujutsu area going....


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 11, 2004)

Congrats on the cert BigNick! :cheers:

 Why 6 months till it showed up!?
 Did it come from Japan?
 :asian:


----------



## GAB (Nov 11, 2004)

Big Nick,

I think a congratulation is in order.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That is a good thing and should be shared. IMO

Now if I may be so bold, (not informed in this art). 

What does that allow you to do, is it a step up the honerable pecking order?

To teach but not promote? I know in many systems you can teach, but to be promoted you have to (sue) to get your rank... make an application is what most would say, but I like the word for it is very maligned in today's application...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway would you fill me in?

Regards, Gary


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 11, 2004)

Congrats, BigNick, that is NOT shameless but a really nice accomplishment. You're a talented guy-those two in combination, Judo and TKD, would be awesome. Did you mention you tried or am working on something else as well? Jiu Jitsu, maybe?

Is it just me or is the TKD forum seem dead as well?  Gotta go think about that one. TW


----------



## bignick (Nov 11, 2004)

hey thanks everybody....basically the certificate is proof of my rank in jujutsu(green belt), i recieved the promotion when I tested...but we all know how paperwork is..

the certificates do come from japan originally(Seishinkai in Osaka)...but i believe these came from Houston...my instructor was explaining it to me...but I'm not entirely sure I understood...

I guess it works like this...thye are somewhat collector's items because my instructor's instructor has official certificates that he gets from Japan and fills out when a student is promoted...they carry the name of the former head of the Seishinkai, Shiyogo Kuniba, who has passed away...so these particular certificates are no longer produced...

anyway...the signatures on the certificate are that of my instructor and Darrell Craig (my instructor's instructor)...which I thought was really cool since, although I have never met him...I've heard nothing but great stories from my sensei.  I also own one of his books and have read a couple of others...so there it is...one of my small brushes with greatness...


----------



## Vadim (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats BigNick!artyon: 

  What are your favorite jujutsu techniques?


----------



## Vadim (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats BigNick!artyon: 

  What are your favorite jujutsu techniques?

  -Vadim


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 12, 2004)

Sorry, my memory is a tragic thing sometimes even for an instant!!! TW


----------



## bignick (Nov 12, 2004)

my favorite jujutsu techniques you say?

kote gaeshi is so simple it's beautiful...but it's not really particular to jujutsu...or japanese martial arts in general...

that's a tough question...and i don't really have a good answer...it's all great...


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 12, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> hey thanks everybody....basically the certificate is proof of my rank in jujutsu(green belt), i recieved the promotion when I tested...but we all know how paperwork is..
> 
> the certificates do come from japan originally(Seishinkai in Osaka)...but i believe these came from Houston...my instructor was explaining it to me...but I'm not entirely sure I understood...
> 
> ...


 Very cool BigNick! :karate:
 Thanks for the details. It's something you should be very proud of. :cheers:
 :asian:


----------



## Vadim (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey BigNick. Yeah I do agree with you it's all great.:asian: 


-Vadim


----------



## tmonis (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats Nick. Job well done.:ultracool


----------



## still learning (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello, Good going!  Keep up the training and never stop.  ....Aloha


----------



## dosandojang (Dec 1, 2004)

Great Job Nick!


----------



## bignick (Dec 1, 2004)

hey...

Thanks again everybody...although the total purpose of the thread wasn't to get some pats on the back....they're always nice


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

Cool stuff. How do you display your certificates or do you display them?


----------



## bignick (Dec 1, 2004)

this one i framed...

i'll frame my first dan certificate in taekwondo when i get it as well...


----------



## auxprix (Dec 1, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------

